# Colorado Rivers & Creeks



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Can you still get this book?? Looking for 2


----------



## Dano the mano (Feb 15, 2006)

you should be able to find that book in your local kayak shop or check out amazon.com you can find it there for sure


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I think it is on sale at Down River Equipment.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe it isn't on sale any more, but they have it:

http://www.downriverequip.com/asp/product.asp?product=609


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

If you can wait for a bit I know that Cutch is putting out a sweet new guide book that I'm pretty sure covers Colorado, Wyoming, Arizona, and Utah. I think it's going to be available this spring, probably worth your money to wait since nothing is running right now.

You can check out the stickey at the top.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Confluence Kayaks in Denver has them in stock. www.confluencekayaks.com or 303 433 3676. I would second that unless you need it right now, you might want to check out the new book as it rolls to shelves this spring. Should be awesome. I'm sure confluence will have it also.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

kyle's book is going to be awesome. it covers all those states as well as New Mexico. If you can, I would hold out until that book becomes available.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Right on thanks for the info.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

The Bible...(CRC) will always have relavence in my opinion and is such a classic that I would recommend for any Colorado boater to own it. Especially while it's available.

BUT, that being said, Kyles book is going to blow the doors off of it in almost every way. The photos alone will have it in more of a class of the "Coffee table" book along with ansel adams ish types... The the 600 pages of creeks and then follow up with a very contemporary lay out will have this easily winning any comparison with other guidebooks...

It's really that nice.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

So Kyle, when is the release date of your book?


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I've been fortunate enough to see a few pages of the new guide, and it is definitely worth waiting for. If you're only getting one guidebook this year save your money for Kyle and Evan's. Huge props to those guys for making it happen.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

"Kyle's" book... will be on the shelves in early May.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hah, seriously. Thank god Kyle is writing a book. And I'm glad someone out there knows when Kyle's book will be out! 8)


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Now that is hilarious!

I think "Evans" book comes out on the same day... Similar title too!!!

HA HA

Sorry bro...


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Knob slobbers!


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

As we sit and put the finishing touches on this huge community effort, the result of which will be a guidebook of epic proportions, I realize that we can still pull all of lotsawater's hero shots in favor of more shots of Joe and Marty. LoL.

All jest aside, I believe the Craw is right when he says that CRC will never be go out of style, as Gordon Banks predicted in _Whitewater Classics_. "...I look forward to the day when CRC provides new schoolers with some good campfire chuckles and some extra toilet paper." It has always made us chuckle - mostly with wit and well-sculpted prose, but I will never use it for toilet paper. Not the Bible. "No run gives you the adrenaline injection faster than NSV. I recommend arriving directly from your favorite crankhouse in Boulder, jacked on something strong and dialed for chaos - there is no warm-up on NSV."

You are going to want this guide however, as it covers the entire region, including AZ, NM, CO, UT, and WY, with beautiful full page color photographs and more runs than you could shake a stick at in two lifetimes. We will keep you posted but the book should hit shelves the first week of May. Our internet site should be up by next month where you will be able to pre-order the book - Whitewater of the Southern Rockies - coming soon.

Stafford/McCutchen


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

sounds like a great new guide! I'll definitely keep an eye out for it...

do you think it's going to be more of a replacement for Western Whitewater then? from the sounds of it it will be. I was just considering getting WW but should I wait for this? 

thanks!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I beg to differ.............There is a warm up on NSV....It's walking back upstream the two miles you just paddled in thinking "what the F*ck just happened here????"


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

How will Kyle's book be different from the CRC II, our bible. Will it really be trying to do the same thing, or is it focused more on creeks?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Is there any way to post a preview of one of th epages from the new book?


----------



## Patches (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi fellow boaters, CRC II is available at an unmarked-up price by emailing me at: [email protected]
It is stocked in most whitewater retail stores, as well as on Amazon, though it is hard to find our ad in the Amazon jungle.
PS. I look forward to seeing the new book. Dave


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

basil- I have been helping with editing of the book and it will be for anyone interested in water- there is a very wide range of every class of whitewater from Class I - V+. There is a ton of Class II, III, IV runs throughout. Reading it I am very excited for the upcoming season!


----------

